# "At Work" - for orchestra



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Hi!
I re recorded my piece for orchestra "At Work" with the Garritan Personal Orchestra, a great gift from a good friend! I still have lots to discover in this software but am happy with the results till now. After this recording, I also made a lot of changes in the score itself, I discover mostly many things during the recording of a piece that could be improved in the score, a great way of examining the score in detail!

Here is the link to the music,

https://www.box.net/shared/k4ma19ni7f

I would love to hear some comments on it, especially on how it is mixed. I am not very advanced in eq and compressing and the other more tecnical side of Logic 8, but is it nessecary to do these things when using a complete libary like GPO?

André


----------

